# Video (graphics) Card Driver(s) Removal for New Card



## Unskilled (Aug 4, 2015)

You should be able to keep the old drivers. 
It shouldn't be a problem to just put the new card in and hook everything up the same way. Especially if it's the same brand and model of card.


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks. That sounds straightforward. I even updated the drivers the other day.


----------

